
Moderating a public scholarship site on Reddit: A case study of r/AskHistorians [pdf] - yread
https://drum.lib.umd.edu/bitstream/handle/1903/25576/CSCW_Paper_Final_Final.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y
======
gbrindisi
AskHistorians is the internet I like.

~~~
raxxorrax
It can be, but I also like the alternative. From a content perspective the sub
is decent, but as with all heavy handed approaches to moderation, the
perspective you get will get narrower as time progresses. Most information is
really good, but I dislike the community character it gets. I have seen it
enough times and it will very likely affect it negatively. It is inevitable if
it gets too personal.

------
s9w
That paper calls opposition of immigration "discrimination" and free speech
"lawnessness". I don't agree with that.

~~~
rjtavares
The paper says "Reddit’s lassez faire approach to sanctioning demonstrates an
ethos of lawlessness; when lawlessness is framed as ‘free speech,’ moderation
is seen as censorship".

You may not agree with this sentence, but it is definitely not calling free
speech "lawlessness".

